# Problems with ICS on Mesmerize - no 3G



## Steampunk (Oct 11, 2011)

Following the directions Tator's thread (over here - http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13774-rom-sbrissens-ics-build-edited-for-mesmerize-showcase-build-65/), I attempted to flash over TeamHackSung's ICS. I started with the rooted stock USCC rom, which works. I then made sure I had Clockwork Mod in place, copied over the ICS files, and proceeded to flash those.

I flashed over Build 2. After the phone rebooted and completed its start up, everything came up and was working. Since I cannot locate Build 5 to download (most of the links in that thread point to the now defunct MegaUpload), I just flashed over Build 6.5 for the Mez. The flash completed successfully, however I encountered the problem as I went to setup my Gmail.

No 3G!

It kept asking me to setup a WiFi network, and I couldn't get to my email without it. Internet, either.

So I flashed it back to Build 2, and I am working for now, but I would rather be running a more recent version. Have I missed something somewhere?


----------



## 4GIVON (Mar 27, 2012)

I had the same problem (Cspire showcase).. I ended up going back to EE25 then dialed *228 to set programming (and got my 3g back).

Ive tried again (coming from EE25 instead of EI20) and now I have no sms? Im still trying to figure it out as well


----------



## Steampunk (Oct 11, 2011)

I dialed *228 from Build 6.5 and it never activated. It was like the radio wasn't working at all.


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

have you tried flashing: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/50778557/data%20fix.zip


----------



## jmccaughin (Jan 5, 2012)

Steampunk said:


> I dialed *228 from Build 6.5 and it never activated. It was like the radio wasn't working at all.


Were you relying on the message on the screen? It is inaccurate, it does in fact activate, just reboot the phone after you do the *228 and all will be well. It worked on my Mesmerize


----------



## Steampunk (Oct 11, 2011)

jmccaughin said:


> have you tried flashing: http://dl.dropbox.co.../data%20fix.zip


What does this do? I downloaded and have it on my phone, but flashing a "data fix" for my phone is what started this process of reloading all my ROMs.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Odin back to stock and make sure you have 3g.. if not dial *228

Then flash back up to the 6.5,,gapps & data fix all in the same session


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

Steampunk said:


> What does this do? I downloaded and have it on my phone, but flashing a "data fix" for my phone is what started this process of reloading all my ROMs.


that sir, i unfortunately cannot answer, i have flashed it every time i have flashed an ICS rom after flashing a GAPPS package, the one time i didn't flash the "data fix" i did not have 3G and i couldn't send SMS or MMS at all.

there was one time i flashed it (the "data fix") a second time AFTER flashing the glitch kernel and it broke my kernel, i couldn't boot back into the system, only into recovery - but a clean wipe down to stock and starting over corrected all that. been running without a hiccup for about a week now.


----------



## Steampunk (Oct 11, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> Odin back to stock and make sure you have 3g.. if not dial *228
> 
> Then flash back up to the 6.5,,gapps & data fix all in the same session


Reflashing back to stock and then doing everything fixed it. I am on Build 6.5 and running full out. Thanks for your help, everyone!


----------



## DigitalAssassin (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello,

I just flashed build 2 from stock then upgraded to 6.5 and I have no data. I have tried *228 and it fails, even after rebooting still no data. The link to the data fix is broken. Does anyone have the data fix zip so that I can try that?

Thanks

EDIT:
Nevermind found a link to the data fix and glitch kernel tried both and still nothing.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

data fix here ... http://db.tt/KaEvAL84


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

DigitalAssassin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just flashed build 2 from stock then upgraded to 6.5 and I have no data. I have tried *228 and it fails, even after rebooting still no data. The link to the data fix is broken. Does anyone have the data fix zip so that I can try that?
> 
> ...


alright, so did you have data when you started stock? was there data on build 2? and what radio are you using?


----------

